# eignes Tool in Ant-File



## thomet (18. Sep 2008)

Hy,
ich  möchte ein eigenes Tool schreiben welches beim starten des Ant-Files automatisch mit abgearbeitet wird.
Man kann ja zb Proguard in den ant-task mit intigrieren oder DependencyFinder und etliche andere tools.
Mir ist nur nicht bekommen wie diese dann von Ant angesteuert werden.

1. wo müßen die jar datein liegen dieser tools (ist glaube egal muß man mit config mitgeben?)
2. wie werden die parameter übergeben (über die commandozeile?)
3. gibs zu dem ganzen eventuell nen interesantes paper?

ich hab leider nicht wirklich was brauchbares dazu gefunden, vieleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.

mfg thomet


----------



## maki (18. Sep 2008)

Doku lesen soll angeblich helfen: http://ant.apache.org/manual/develop.html


----------



## thomet (18. Sep 2008)

ahh ok sorry... wußte nur net genau unter was ich das suchen sollte...

thx


----------



## maki (18. Sep 2008)

Ant wäre ein güter Anfang gewesen *g*


----------



## thomet (18. Sep 2008)

ja manschmal sieht man den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht


----------

